# Got2getlean- getting shredded journal



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Started a new journal as I am no longer with Dutch Scott and no longer bulking

Day 1 started a new diet very low in carbs pretty much the only carbs I have are from veg

Trained back still the same program I was on from Scott for now but this will all start changing in the coming weeks

hit PBS on everything will update training tomorrow

Feeling good ATM but I am sure as the week gose on I'll be a little rundown till my body switches to fat for fuel


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh this is mainly for me to track progress there will be little info posted on my diet or sups used, but any over questions I'll be happy to answer


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going Chris?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't realise you're switching to a cut, how comes? Not wanna put more size on?

Good luck with it pussy fire.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hows it going Chris?


Hey bud ya all going well down 9 pound  settling into diet as well, already starting to tighten up


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Didn't realise you're switching to a cut, how comes? Not wanna put more size on?
> 
> Good luck with it pussy fire.


Hey me fat bell 

It's more of a recomp tbo still going to add some size but getting ride of the fat bloated look, I won't to be big and lean not a fat bloated mess lol

How's it going ? Oh and can't train with you this weekend mate sorry I lost my job on Monday so got to save money till I get a new job


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris!

Should be taking advantage of youth, you know the fat comes off easily as you've done it before. You aren't fat now this is the time to be getting BIG AND STRONG not limiting your future size/gains by being an ab chaseeeeeeeeeeer. Not meant as a dig think you've got good potential.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Chris!
> 
> Should be taking advantage of youth, you know the fat comes off easily as you've done it before. You aren't fat now this is the time to be getting BIG AND STRONG not limiting your future size/gains by being an ab chaseeeeeeeeeeer. Not meant as a dig think you've got good potential.


Hey pal, ya I know it's not a dig, I am going to be adding size still just leaning out as well not happy being bloated so trying a different way.

I will be bulking for the show next year but a cut to get abs out for the summer isn't going to kill me plus I am single and no one won'ts a fatty on the beach


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey pal, ya I know it's not a dig, I am going to be adding size still just leaning out as well not happy being bloated so trying a different way.
> 
> I will be bulking for the show next year but a cut to get abs out for the summer isn't going to kill me plus I am single and no one won'ts a fatty on the beach


Single life is much easier in shape so I'll let you off 

Keep getting strong !


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Single life is much easier in shape so I'll let you off
> 
> Keep getting strong !


Yes it makes a massive difference lol

I will do mate, I'll be following your prep bud, good luck can't wait to see u on stage


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Yes it makes a massive difference lol
> 
> I will do mate, I'll be following your prep bud, good luck can't wait to see u on stage


Cheers mate


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Single life is much easier in shape so I'll let you off
> 
> Keep getting strong !


Yes it makes a massive difference lol

I will do mate, I'll be following your prep bud, good luck can't wait to see u on stage


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update wk1 done down 9 pounds feeling a lot tighter

From tonight I'll start updating workouts as I am on a new program.

Also start a new job today


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Quick update wk1 done down 9 pounds feeling a lot tighter
> 
> From tonight I'll start updating workouts as I am on a new program.
> 
> Also start a new job today


Nice one on job, where's that?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one on job, where's that?


Just a ****ty job in a garage mate nothing special but better than not working

Ok last night was shoulders and triceps

3sets 6-8r on everything

Db shoulder press 35kg

Lay raises 17.5kg

Upright row 47.5kg

Shrugs stack ( machine) was to busy to get the bar and weights needed

V bar push downs stack

Close grip bp 70kg

Skull crushers 47.5kg

20mins cardio

Done, feeling leaner everyday so that's a big bonus slight change in meals with the drastic drop of weight and I am set for another week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice one on the job mate. TAkes a bit of pressure off you now so you can focus on training! 

Hope all is well


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice one on the job mate. TAkes a bit of pressure off you now so you can focus on training!
> 
> Hope all is well


Ya, it's not really the job I won't but it's money at the end of the day

Training and diet is spot on mate and will be 

And everything's gd mate I'll drop you a text later on tonight bud


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya, it's not really the job I won't but it's money at the end of the day
> 
> Training and diet is spot on mate and will be
> 
> And everything's gd mate I'll drop you a text later on tonight bud


sound catch u later!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Got all my sups today from active labs so everything is in place, cycle ATM is 250mg test every 10days this may Change depending on funds soon

Trained chest and biceps tonight felt ok a little sluggish, I am going to try and get some photos taken over the weekend and use that as my starting pics although it will be 2 weeks into diet


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Weigh in day down to 188 pounds started at 200 something two weeks ago looking leaner and starting to tighten up, still feel pretty full. a small amount of protein has been added to the diet as weights coming off easy and fast

Hunger is fine gets a bit bad at night but nothing that's to hard to control, cycle ordered going for test tren and mast  will start as soon as it arrives.

Training shoulders and triceps tonight will update later


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a good day mate!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Trained legs last night, light headed and dizzy at the end 

Leg extensions

Leg press

Squats

Leg curl

Stiff leg Deadlift

Seated calf raises

Standing calf raises

All 3sets 10-12 r

Been using a load of stuff from active labs lately things like there fat burner master drink and all sorts, got to say there great!! used el torro discount code and got loads of freebies everything tastes great, if it wasn't for puro nutrition looking after me I would order everything from them, def worth a try


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

pics?? nohomo


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

MutantX said:


> pics?? nohomo


Of me or the sups ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think he wanted pics of your semi naked body

ye no **** broseph


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i think he wanted pics of your semi naked body
> 
> ye no **** broseph


Well that I can do  lol

I'll try and get some up tonight after work I'd not def some up at weekend


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol this is definitely the most **** sport of all time :/


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol this is definitely the most **** sport of all time :/


Yes mate it is I'll try and find my pink pants If u like just to add a little more **** in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Yes mate it is I'll try and find my pink pants If u like just to add a little more **** in


 :wub:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i think he wanted pics of your semi naked body
> 
> ye no **** broseph


Yes only semi naked, unless.... :whistling:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

go easy on the weight loss, thats a big loss in a few weeks.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Yes only semi naked, unless.... :whistling:


I'll see what I can do tonight about pics

But there are a couple in my old journal ( the road to alpha ) if u wonted to look


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> go easy on the weight loss, thats a big loss in a few weeks.


Hello bud how u been ?

Ya diets been changed a little because of the fast drop tbo feel fine energy is fine think most of it is water as my last diet made me bloated like fck and having no carbs is really dropping it


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok a quick photo no tensing or posing and **** lighting will try and get some decent ones up soon but here u go


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Got2getlean said:


> Ok a quick photo no tensing or posing and **** lighting will try and get some decent ones up soon but here u go
> View attachment 118870


 Am cutting bf too after being injured, well probs more a recomp even. so far so good, diet and all is in irishtoonfan's journey back from injury, will follow your journal see if I can pick anything up! Good luck on the cut! You just keeping it general low carb or cycling or anything?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Am cutting bf too after being injured, well probs more a recomp even. so far so good, diet and all is in irishtoonfan's journey back from injury, will follow your journal see if I can pick anything up! Good luck on the cut! You just keeping it general low carb or cycling or anything?


Not sure you'll pick much up buddy as I don't mention much about diet as its set up for me  but glad your following

Gd luck with the cut mate I'll have a little look in your journal later tonight

ATM I am on zero carbs still a good amount of food tho high fats lots of bcaa, creatine and a load of vits

Gear ATM is just 250mg of test every 10days this will change soon and I'll be taking test tren and mast with a few other things 

If u got any questions mate ask away if I can answer any of them I will


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Got2getlean said:


> Not sure you'll pick much up buddy as I don't mention much about diet as its set up for me  but glad your following
> 
> Gd luck with the cut mate I'll have a little look in your journal later tonight
> 
> ...


Am carb cycling just at the min flirting with the idea of keto but worried will start to lose muscle mass, still seeing muscle mass gains with fat loss on the carb cycle so may give it a few more weeks before go for out n out cut. On 750 test 350 tren at mo!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Am carb cycling just at the min flirting with the idea of keto but worried will start to lose muscle mass, still seeing muscle mass gains with fat loss on the carb cycle so may give it a few more weeks before go for out n out cut. On 750 test 350 tren at mo!


If its working mate no need to change, I don't mind keto tho can't see you losing muscle with the gear, first week is horrible! But after that u feel fine well I did strength is down but not worried to much.

How u finding the cycle ? What gear you using btw ?


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Got2getlean said:


> If its working mate no need to change, I don't mind keto tho can't see you losing muscle with the gear, first week is horrible! But after that u feel fine well I did strength is down but not worried to much.
> 
> How u finding the cycle ? What gear you using btw ?


Yea tbh everything is going at a good pace, just you know how it is sometimes look in the mirror and your just not happy lol! But a guess to fast is not good either lol! Going really well mate had lost alot of muscle and gained alot of fat because of my injury and tbh i went bit mad, was in dubai for a month at xmas etc and used every excuse in the book then wised up! Nearly back to where I was pretty much muscle wise still some fat there only been trainin again since 2nd march so all good so far. Wee bit of gyno has raised it head and bacne but guess that comes with the turf! Tectonic pharmaceuticals man


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep up the good work Chris, you ball bag.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Yea tbh everything is going at a good pace, just you know how it is sometimes look in the mirror and your just not happy lol! But a guess to fast is not good either lol! Going really well mate had lost alot of muscle and gained alot of fat because of my injury and tbh i went bit mad, was in dubai for a month at xmas etc and used every excuse in the book then wised up! Nearly back to where I was pretty much muscle wise still some fat there only been trainin again since 2nd march so all good so far. Wee bit of gyno has raised it head and bacne but guess that comes with the turf! Tectonic pharmaceuticals man


I know what u mean bud I am always looking in the mirror and head ****ing myself but learning to just follow the plan and get on with it, you'll just second guess yourself other wise and make no progress although saying that I am being coached so its a lot easier


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Keep up the good work Chris, you ball bag.


Haha thanks !!!!

We can meet for a training session again soon mate  as I am back to being employed give us a text about it if u like

We both know you won't to see me in a vest with a nipple hanging out  lol


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Got2getlean said:


> I know what u mean bud I am always looking in the mirror and head ****ing myself but learning to just follow the plan and get on with it, you'll just second guess yourself other wise and make no progress although saying that I am being coached so its a lot easier


one to one training or more mentoring? had a few sessions with fella back last summer when go back home mite get few sessions with him to fine point my training but at min no plateaus or brick walls yet thankfully!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha thanks !!!!
> 
> We can meet for a training session again soon mate  as I am back to being employed give us a text about it if u like
> 
> We both know you won't to see me in a vest with a nipple hanging out  lol


You mincer!

We'll sort something asap mate.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> You mincer!
> 
> We'll sort something asap mate.


Ooh not feeling the love tonight lol

Yes mate next weekend would be the earliest tho


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Irishtoonfan said:


> one to one training or more mentoring? had a few sessions with fella back last summer when go back home mite get few sessions with him to fine point my training but at min no plateaus or brick walls yet thankfully!


No mate I am being coached by el torro makes a massive difference having someone like him to sort everything out plus he's a top guy as well 

Was being coached by dutch Scott awhile ago as well learned a lot and can't fault the progress I mad with him either

You should mate if u can train with him again adds so much motivation and fresh ideas for when u do hit a brick wall


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update this umm where to start last weekend didn't go so well for diet went to London with the gf eat clean still but had carbs and to much. weight on Monday was 195, weight today is 189 so all the crap I eat on weekend has shifted also had a few diet changes this week, hunger is slightly up, energy still fine. Been given a cheat meal to have at the weekend which will be nice as I am on holiday till Wednesday.

Trained chest and biceps today high rep's don't mind this tbo as my last chest and bicep workout was high reps with some exercises at 40r so 20 was easy

Quick pic


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Keep forgetting to update this umm where to start last weekend didn't go so well for diet went to London with the gf eat clean still but had carbs and to much. weight on Monday was 195, weight today is 189 so all the crap I eat on weekend has shifted also had a few diet changes this week, hunger is slightly up, energy still fine. Been given a cheat meal to have at the weekend which will be nice as I am on holiday till Wednesday.
> 
> Trained chest and biceps today high rep's don't mind this tbo as my last chest and bicep workout was high reps with some exercises at 40r so 20 was easy
> 
> ...


Looking awesome bro


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Looking awesome bro


Slowly getting leaner mate, still only on 250mg test can't wait for everything else and start that 

Got to get rid of this lose belly fat it's horrible


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

it will fly off mate :-D


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update back of holiday yesterday and hit legs 

Leg extensions

Leg press

Squats

Leg curl

Stiff deads

Standing/ seated calves

All 3 sets 6-8 reps

Then 20 mins hit cardio 

And some abs

Weight on Monday was 182 pounds but not sure on that as used a diff scale will weigh myself again Monday

Training Chest and biceps tonight all 3 sets 6-8 reps again

Will update tonight

Had a few diet changes nothing drastic just a little more meat  hopefully starting cycle soon  looking forward to that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Quick update back of holiday yesterday and hit legs
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> ...


**** im only 4lbs ligther than u 

whats ur condition like now?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> **** im only 4lbs ligther than u
> 
> whats ur condition like now?


haha

It's ok nothing special mate not a lot different from the photo the other day really. Slowly Getting there tho


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Update

So yesterday hit back

Wide grip pull downs

Close grip pull downs

T bar rows

Deadlifts

Bent over rows ( mix of grips )

Face pulls ( added this not in normal workout  )

reverse pec dec 4 sets 20 reps

20mins hit Cardio

All was 3 sets 6-8 reps but added a drop set on everything but deads and some negatives on the pull downs felt really good and very happy with workout

Today was an unplanned leg workout although I trained them on Wednesday  there a big lagging body part for me so can't hurt, trained them with a British power lifting champion and oh what a **** lol

Did

Squats: warm up to 8 rep max then 1 set 10 reps 1 set 12 reps 1 set 20 reps

Front squats same again 8 reps 10 reps 12 reps 20 reps

Leg extensions same again

Leg curl same again

Then a weird one like a stiff leg dead but with only one leg at a time and used a kettle bell instead 4 sets 8 reps

Standing 1 leg calve raises 4 sets max reps

Then did a little run 7 min mile then walked for 10 mins fck everything is killing me 



Also like to mention active labs been using these for awhile some of the products I've used

Crea shot ( love this taste great !!! Have it morning and before training )

Thermo shape ( also a great product )

Have also tried most of there flavours of whey and oh my god they taste amazing !!!

been using there master drink intra workout and even tho i am on no carbs I am getting through my workout with my normal intensity no drop in energy.

To top all that off if you use andys code ( AT050213a) they give u a free gift 

Got a free water bottle loads of protein bars about 4-5 samples of whey and some creatine and pre workout stuff can't ask for more than that


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Last night was shoulders and triceps

Db press 3 sets 10-12 r then drop set till failure

Side raises 3sest 12r then 15kg -12kg-7.5kg 5kg drop set

Upright row 3x12r

Shrugs 3sets 12r with drop set again on final set

V bar pull downs 3x12

Close grip bench 3x12

Skull crushers 3x12

20mins hit on x Trainer

Done. Tonight's going to be chest and biceps should be legs but changed that to Friday so I can train with the powerlifter again  gonna go for a pb with him, knees feeling fine


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Last night was chest and biceps

Inc db press

Inc db flys

Decline bb press

Cable cross overs

Wide grip bb curls

Db curls

Close grip curls

All 3x 10-12 reps

20mins hit cardio x trainer

Also started cycle today nothing to special just a low dose test,tren,mast with some t-Bol

Quick note, I feel terrible today. Not sure why felt fine yesterday not sure if it's down to diet changes or just training, light headed feel a little spaced out and my whole body is in pieces rest day today only cardio but might change that for a 30 min walk, will get a early night and hopefully feel fine in the morning


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Last night was back felt fine today not sure why I was feeling so bad the other day but thankfully it only lasted a day

Wide grip pull downs

Close grip pull downs

T bar row - drop set on these three exercise on final set with negatives on the close grip after

Bent over rows

Deadlifts

Rear delt flys

All 3x10-12

Got legs tonight with Kevin smith he was the junior powerlifting champion so been picking up as many tips as pos from him and really improving my squatting and deadlifting great to train with as well really pushes you for those final reps and weight, tonight's plan is 3 sets 10-12-15 reps working from empty bar upto my 10 rep max then lowering the weight on the other sets to hit the reps not sure on exercises but I know it's gonna have squats and front squats in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Last night was back felt fine today not sure why I was feeling so bad the other day but thankfully it only lasted a day
> 
> Wide grip pull downs
> 
> ...


u been taking any stims? I always feel ****ed after a couple of weeks of high caffeine etc


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u been taking any stims? I always feel ****ed after a couple of weeks of high caffeine etc


No caffeine mate, andy won't even let me have sugar free monster  but it was the day after I shot my test, tren and mast might be something to do with that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> No caffeine mate, andy won't even let me have sugar free monster  but it was the day after I shot my test, tren and mast might be something to do with that


weird :s no caffeine at all?  that because of your bio signature body type?


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> weird :s no caffeine at all?  that because of your bio signature body type?


What English buddy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol i think andy bases a lot of diet around poliquins bio sig diet. I hold fat on love handles and shoulders which means i am inuslin sensitive.

Androgen type - accumulation of fat on upper arms and chest

Insulin type - accumulation of fat on shoulders and hips

Thyroid type - accumulation of fat on ribs

Cortisol type - accumulation of fat on abdomen

Oestrogen type - accumulation of fat on bottom and thighs

Growth hormone type - accumulation of fat on knees and calf

which one are you? could depend on what foods etc to avoid


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol i think andy bases a lot of diet around poliquins bio sig diet. I hold fat on love handles and shoulders which means i am inuslin sensitive.
> 
> Androgen type - accumulation of fat on upper arms and chest
> 
> ...


Oh now that's a little better lol

Well I hold my fat around my mid section mate top half is looking very lean and veins popping up everywhere on legs can see top 4 abs and ribs, the problem I have is from being so fat my skin is really lose at the bottom of my belly and really stretchy lol

So what dose that mean If I am Cortisol type well if I am ?

But I think the reason is because it still causes an insulin spike and it's the only thing I drink that has caffeine in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh now that's a little better lol
> 
> Well I hold my fat around my mid section mate top half is looking very lean and veins popping up everywhere on legs can see top 4 abs and ribs, the problem I have is from being so fat my skin is really lose at the bottom of my belly and really stretchy lol
> 
> ...


i think if ur cortisol you have to avoid stuff that causes stress like caffeine as it makes the body hold on to fat in that area. I could be wrong lol gonna get poliquins book for holiday but its like 150quid!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i think if ur cortisol you have to avoid stuff that causes stress like caffeine as it makes the body hold on to fat in that area. I could be wrong lol gonna get poliquins book for holiday but its like 150quid!


Ok bud, and £150 for a book don't be a **** lol can u not download it for free somewhere ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Ok bud, and £150 for a book don't be a **** lol can u not download it for free somewhere ?


ye i think i will dl it n stick it on ipad. missus wanted it for her bday as well i was like FK THAT lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

What's the name of it mate ? I'll have a look

Oh my b day is soon hint, hint  lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol i think andy bases a lot of diet around poliquins bio sig diet. I hold fat on love handles and shoulders which means i am inuslin sensitive.
> 
> Androgen type - accumulation of fat on upper arms and chest
> 
> ...


Andy what do u think of that bud do you know what one I am ?

@El Toro Mr UK98


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Andy what do u think of that bud do you know what one I am ?
> 
> @El Toro Mr UK98


mid section sounds like your sugar site, id cut all grains and sugary foods out, you may also not be drinking enough water, you want to be having a minimum of 5ltrs ed plus 5000mg vit c

sam is also right about stress, it does make you hold onto fat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> What's the name of it mate ? I'll have a look
> 
> Oh my b day is soon hint, hint  lol


http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Poliquin-Principles-Successful-Development/dp/0966275209 theres a couple i think


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i think i will dl it n stick it on ipad. missus wanted it for her bday as well i was like FK THAT lol


Will be searching the torrents


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

@MutantX let me know if u find anything I had a quick look should be a good read 

Quick update legs are hammered fort I was gonna pass out a few times not gd

We did

Squats: sets went like this warm up with nothing then worked to are 10r max then drop't weight to hit other sets of 12r 15r

Front squats same again 10r-12r-15r

Leg curl 10-12-15 then drop set

Calve raises

Leg extensions to finish


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

A little update training has moved around a little this week as trained shoulders on Sunday so hit chest on Monday and last night did arms calves and abs rest day today so only cardio.

Diets been changed massively for just this week looking for a big bodyfat drop and to tighten up a lot this week so I am hungry as hell and the food sucks ass but it's only a week so all gd

Also increased intensity and lowered rest time between sets and upped cardio.

I've caught a cold as well feel **** ! Nose is blocked solid and coughing up some nasty looking stuff,


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> A little update training has moved around a little this week as trained shoulders on Sunday so hit chest on Monday and last night did arms calves and abs rest day today so only cardio.
> 
> Diets been changed massively for just this week looking for a big bodyfat drop and to tighten up a lot this week so I am hungry as hell and the food sucks ass but it's only a week so all gd
> 
> ...


i got a fking cold as well. must be going round at the moment.

enjoy your cod lololololol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got a fking cold as well. must be going round at the moment.
> 
> enjoy your cod lololololol


Oh thanks mate ya must be the gf got it as well I am blaming her


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh thanks mate ya must be the gf got it as well I am blaming her


lol i was blaming my missus haha

only 5 days of cod and veg left


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol i was blaming my missus haha
> 
> only 5 days of cod and veg left


6 days buddy going to keep diet the same till Monday and no cheat on sat Andy didnt say not to have it but may as well go all out for this week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> 6 days buddy going to keep diet the same till Monday and no cheat on sat Andy didnt say not to have it but may as well go all out for this week


id die without a cheat! props for doing that mate. i couldnt.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> id die without a cheat! props for doing that mate. i couldnt.


It's not the end of the world mate it's easier to keep the diet going I find if I cheat I crave **** and struggle to stop so easier not having one 

How's your massive amount of cardio going lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> It's not the end of the world mate it's easier to keep the diet going I find if I cheat I crave **** and struggle to stop so easier not having one
> 
> How's your massive amount of cardio going lol


gonna go for a run tonight. reckon ill be fked on the floor in 5 mins.

thats true i crave my next cheat meal at the moment its mad.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> gonna go for a run tonight. reckon ill be fked on the floor in 5 mins.
> 
> thats true i crave my next cheat meal at the moment its mad.


Haha ya my cardio kills me I am so unfit it's unreal lol but might go for a run tonight saying that as my new shoes come today  got some Nike Id


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha ya my cardio kills me I am so unfit it's unreal lol but might go for a run tonight saying that as my new shoes come today  got some Nike Id


nice! my breathing is sh1t from the tren and dnp&#8230; lol

gonna run to top of field and back down +_+

how much cardio are you doing?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to see you on saturday pal, your missus looked a bit bored though with you dragging her about. Glad to see trainings going well to


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice! my breathing is sh1t from the tren and dnp&#8230; lol
> 
> gonna run to top of field and back down +_+
> 
> how much cardio are you doing?


30mins at night and if I can fit it in 20mins in the morning


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Good to see you on saturday pal, your missus looked a bit bored though with you dragging her about. Glad to see trainings going well to


Ya good to see you mate, she was fed up after 10mins  lol to many ppl really

Ya everything gd mate thanks you was looking gd no **** be gd to see your photos on stage not long 

I'll be at Alan's show so I'll prob see u then your shows miles away and your just not worth it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Ya good to see you mate, she was fed up after 10mins  lol to many ppl really
> 
> Ya everything gd mate thanks you was looking gd no **** be gd to see your photos on stage not long
> 
> I'll be at Alan's show so I'll prob see u then your shows miles away and your just not worth it


haha i'll be at Will's as well, don't think he ever forgive me if i wasn't. And mate i'm defo not worth it, don't even think my own dad is coming coz its that far!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update come down with a chest infection on Tuesday been to doc's for a inhaler and some meds feel **** can't breath or sleep appetite has vanished completely but on a brighter not woke up today and looked the best so far really starting to tighten up veins are out and even got some coming out on lower stomach 

Trained on Monday and Tuesday still keeping full and getting pumps strength is a little down but nothing to worry about, rested yesterday haven't done cardio this week either don't think I can.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Quick update come down with a chest infection on Tuesday been to doc's for a inhaler and some meds feel **** can't breath or sleep appetite has vanished completely but on a brighter not woke up today and looked the best so far really starting to tighten up veins are out and even got some coming out on lower stomach 

Trained on Monday and Tuesday still keeping full and getting pumps strength is a little down but nothing to worry about, rested yesterday haven't done cardio this week either don't think I can.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Update....trained shoulders, abs and 30mins cardio tonight

Chest is feeling better not 100% but got to crack on one last push for 3/4 weeks should see my cut over with as I think I'll be happy with results, I'll post pics at the end to show results


----------

